# shark....SHark..SHARK.SHARK.SHARK



## jamesc (Oct 16, 2008)

Boy howdy! I was at Sandpiper pier sunset before last throwing my cast net and noticed

a bird floating/paddling on the water. Reached down to reload my net and herd a

swooooosh sound. Looking up all I see is a triagle fin and alot of wavy water, no bird.

For 15 to 20 seconds I watched as the critter cirlced and tore the water up. Oh

did I mention that I was wading these waters just a few days ago with my 4 year old son???

Big shark!!!


----------



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

where is this pier?


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

There are sharks around here? someone should call the news!


----------



## jamesc (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandpiper subdivision is beside the DL station of hwy 98 near The Club and theater if GB.

At the back of the subdivision is the pier. East of I-HOP


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *jamesc (7/9/2009)*Boy howdy! I was at Sandpiper pier sunset before last throwing my cast net and noticed
> 
> a bird floating/paddling on the water. Reached down to reload my net and herd a
> 
> ...




I hope you know these monsters are out there everyday...Its just a matter of time until the lightning strikes.


----------



## i fish i (Jul 5, 2009)

isnt it shalow there? i go mulet fishing there sometimes


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

I live very close to that and I have seen no less then 30 of them in a school right off my pier in about 3 feet of water.I'm not sure what kind they were but they were all about 3-4 feet long.No monsters though, but I still would'nt want to go swiming with them.


----------



## Darrick (Jul 12, 2008)

Last summer I saw several there!


----------



## jamesc (Oct 16, 2008)

At the end of the pier the water is up to your chest. I know it is shallow, that was why it surprized me so much. You should have seen the water that it was pushing up... looked like a bulldozer moving underwater. After I saw it, I went home. Funny thing is that my father in law had just told me to wade out there and use the cast net to catch some real fish. Should I be worried about him?


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Only if you taste like chicken...........oke


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

> *jamesc (7/10/2009)*At the end of the pier the water is up to your chest. I know it is shallow, that was why it surprized me so much. You should have seen the water that it was pushing up... looked like a bulldozer moving underwater. After I saw it, I went home. Funny thing is that my father in law had just told me to wade out there and use the cast net to catch some real fish. Should I be worried about him?




There is no point in worrying about sharks man. they are everywhere... My friend caught a bull in bayou grande when we were kids. pretty far in.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I worry about 'em every time I'm wading with my net, gigging,or running a beach seine. I've seen some pretty big bulls and blacktips on the flats, and I can't get it out of my mind when I'm wading. I can just imagine being in the water with a 100' seine rapped around a 250 pound bull shark going ballistic with my dumbass holding onto the end of the rope.


----------



## 2_Much_Time (Jun 14, 2009)

I love seeing some of those types of things happen in nature (not on the tv). I saw a gator feeding the other day up by the hwy 90 bridges in pensacola bay... pretty cool. I know they are all out there and I respect them, but I don't see a reason to fear them enough to stay out of the water. Agree?


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

> *2_Much_Time (7/10/2009)*I love seeing some of those types of things happen in nature (not on the tv). I saw a gator feeding the other day up by the hwy 90 bridges in pensacola bay... pretty cool. I know they are all out there and I respect them, but I don't see a reason to fear them enough to stay out of the water. Agree?




That's basically what I was getting at. the odds of a 6ft shark attacking you when you're most likely somewhere around 6 ft yourself? he doesn't want to mess with you anymore than you want to mess with him. If he does, you had some really bad luck. I'd feel safer wade fishing bay where i've seen people catch 6 footers than I would driving through downtown pensacola.


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

hey i saw you yesterday over there.And saw a shark eat a mullet today.


----------



## jamesc (Oct 16, 2008)

does your name sound like sack? and I will know


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Whoa!! That's pretty crazy.


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

my name is zac and my dad and caught 2 nice specks yesturday.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Me and my bro where out it that area last week. We got out around 6:00 . I noticed a lot of bait fish around . Large schools of menhaiden and mullet ! I felt a little uneasy about it! No longer when I was fixing to tell him! He looks at me and says he just saw a shark come up and check him out and it bolted!! Not a good feeling! I no yall my think the odds are slim! But it is always there!! Needless to say I don't think I will be wading late in the afternoon anymore!! Isn't this the time the like to feed?? He guessed it to be around 5 ft ?


----------



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

its gonna get worse when the mullet start rowin, i saw more sharks on the gulf breeze side behind taco bell and down toward butcherspin last year during late august and early september, that it will make u think twice about carryin a mullet sack on your back that is why u fish muddy water and darker bottoms cause if u cant see them u dont know its there HAHA good luck


----------

